# Newest AB boy



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought I would share some pictures of my first Betta directly from Thailand, he Is an AB purchase and I am going to breed him


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! I am so jealous! Just beautiful!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! I love him too! I can't believe I spent nearly 50 dollars on him though


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, I almost bought that boy! When I went to check on the auction though, someone had finally put in a bid. 

Congrats! He's really beautiful.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Really? You were gonna bid? Oh. Sorry. Thank you though! I mainly got him because if his form, I saw little issues with him so I'm planning on breeding him


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, don't be sorry! It's my loss for waiting until the last minute to decide on him  

And a great gain for you! If you produce offspring that look like him, I'd be definitely interested in buying one from you in the future.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oohhhhhhh!!!! i saw his pictures on Tumblr! he's beautiful!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

sassysharay said:


> He is so gorgeous!


Thank you! I can't wait until I get him


inareverie85 said:


> Ah, don't be sorry! It's my loss for waiting until the last minute to decide on him
> 
> And a great gain for you! If you produce offspring that look like him, I'd be definitely interested in buying one from you in the future.


oh, lol, yeah, I will definitely give this forum first dibs. I plan on breeding him to a green BF female or white female


bettasusa said:


> Wow!!


thank you


Luimeril said:


> oohhhhhhh!!!! i saw his pictures on Tumblr! he's beautiful!


thank you! Yeah, I love his colors the most. Where did you see him on tumblr?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Junglist said:


> Sweet!


Thank you!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

hes gorgeous!!


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

I think my heart skipped a beat when I saw him, oh goodness! Congradulations!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow his form is breath taking! I want one from THAT spawn! Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, he is so cool. where did you get him?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Atena said:


> wow, he is so cool. where did you get him?


Thank you so much! I got him from a seller in Thailand named nine bettas, I love his Fish,


Anitax3x said:


> Wow his form is breath taking! I want one from THAT spawn! Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous


thank you soo much! It means a lot! I love his form too! That's mainly why I got him. I just need to find the right female for him


underdebate said:


> I think my heart skipped a beat when I saw him, oh goodness! Congradulations!


thank you! I love hearing these comments, it just cheers me up! thanks


Timberland said:


> hes gorgeous!!


thank you!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

When you do spawn keep me updated! I'm new to seeing the difference between good and bad form but he is so clean and beautiful! What breeder did you buy him from?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I will definitely keep a spawn log when he arrives, he almost has perfect form. He needs sharper edged caudals, a shorter anal fin, and an outward facing dorsal fin. I got him from nine bettas. This breeder always has some great ones


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

So what would you look for in a female to better the outcome of your fry?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Right now Im looking for a quality blue, green, white/red dragon, or pure white female with sharp caudal edges, short anal fin, and an outward facing dorsal to make my fry better


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i found him here. 8V
http://anobsessedbettalover.tumblr.com/post/24541025511

i track the betta tag on one of my RP blogs, and saw him, and just... woah. xD


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

I got one of mine from nine bettas, they're a good seller. He might even send you a link to a video of your fish.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a cool little blog! I can't believe my newest purchase ended up there lol

And yeah, I've had trouble contacting this guy, but I guess I should give him more time. It's been like a day, and I'm already getting impaitient, lol


----------

